# Lance amstrong Livestrong shop in deutschland gesucht



## Focusracer (3. Juli 2009)

hey liebe mountainbiker,
ich haette mal eine frage und zwar wenn ich bei google das eingebe (titel) dann kommt immer etwas aus america wuerde aber gerne ein shop in deutschland haben wo ich auch bestellen kann


----------



## Azrael2011 (3. Juli 2009)

dann klick mal bei der googlesuche bei "seiten auf deutsch",dann kommt das bei raus:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=Lance+amstrong+Livestrong+&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=lr%3Dlang_de&aq=f&oq=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jackpoint (7. Juli 2009)

So einen Shop hab ich auch gesucht.
Es scheint aber tatsächlich nur den Shop der LAF in den USA zu geben.
Und ob die nach Europa versenden...
...dann kauf ich mir eben ein anderes Trikot.


----------



## BullsHardtrail (8. Juli 2009)

Versuch es mal bei Bike-o-Mania. Können Dir auch weitere Artikel liefern.




http://www.bike-o-mania.de/radsport-artikelliste/Lance_102_Kollektion-12965.html


----------



## dubbel (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.amazon.de


----------



## Jackpoint (8. Juli 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de


Und wo gibts da Livestrong Trikots?
Ich find nur die Armbänder


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2009)

Fallen die Klamotten nicht unter Doping? )


----------



## downtown16 (13. Juli 2009)

Servus,
die LAF liefert auch nach Deutschland. Kannste bei den Shipping -options auswählen. Kostet dich umgerechnet ca. 5 . Beim momentanen dollarkurs, sind die Sachen günstig.
Lieferung  hat bei mir 2 wochen gedauert. bestell bevor Lance die Tour gewinnt und die Sachen teurer werden


----------



## hw_univega (20. Juli 2009)

downtown16 schrieb:


> Servus,
> die LAF liefert auch nach Deutschland. Kannste bei den Shipping -options auswählen. Kostet dich umgerechnet ca. 5 . Beim momentanen dollarkurs, sind die Sachen günstig.
> Lieferung  hat bei mir 2 wochen gedauert. bestell bevor Lance die Tour gewinnt und die Sachen teurer werden




Was genau muss man da angeben? Und wo steht, dass das nur so wenig Versand kostet? Ich steige da nicht so recht durch.


----------



## tequesta (20. Juli 2009)

hw_univega schrieb:


> Ich steige da nicht so recht durch.



Dann lass es sein, wirklich. Man sollte keinen (Kauf-)vertrag abschliessen, den man nicht versteht. Das gilt fürs Einkaufen im Internet und im Ausland erst recht.


----------



## hw_univega (20. Juli 2009)

tequesta schrieb:


> Dann lass es sein, wirklich. Man sollte keinen (Kauf-)vertrag abschliessen, den man nicht versteht. Das gilt fürs Einkaufen im Internet und im Ausland erst recht.



Deswegen frage ich ja nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1967 (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
hab letzte Woche ein paar Sachen bei livestrong bestellt. 
Zahlung mit Kreditkarte Versandkosten nach Deutschland : 20 Dollar. Vor 2 Jahren hab ich schonmal bestellt und die Ware kam nach ca. 2 Wochen.
Bei der Lieferadresse muss man sein Land wählen und wenn man dann zur Kasse geht erscheinen die Versandkosten.

Schönen Abend


----------



## Schildbürger (20. Juli 2009)

Trikot ca. 1Min.
Eben, es sollte auf dem Trikot draufstehen. 
Gute Nacht.


----------



## KaiservonChina (21. Juli 2009)

und noch ein Link:
Der Bobshop - viele Radklamotten, auch von Lance und Konsorten


----------



## hw_univega (22. Juli 2009)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> und noch ein Link:
> Der Bobshop - viele Radklamotten, auch von Lance und Konsorten



Aber nur die vom U23-Team, oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## mrmik666 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme an du mÃ¶chtest das neue Livestrong Tirkot mit dem gelben RÃ¼cken?
Habe bis jetzt auch keine deutschen Shop gefunden, der das fÃ¼hrt. Hab mir gestern direkt bei Livestrong.org was geordert. Einfach aussuchen was gefÃ¤llt und bei Shipping Info "International Parcel" auswÃ¤hlen, kostet mich knapp 20$ Porto.
Aber nicht vergessen, ab 150â¬ Warenwert inkl. Porto kommt noch Zoll dazu.
Einfuhrmehrwertsteuer zahlst sowieso.


----------



## hw_univega (22. Juli 2009)

mrmik666 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du möchtest das neue Livestrong Tirkot mit dem gelben Rücken?
> Habe bis jetzt auch keine deutschen Shop gefunden, der das führt. Hab mir gestern direkt bei Livestrong.org was geordert. Einfach aussuchen was gefällt und bei Shipping Info "International Parcel" auswählen, kostet mich knapp 20$ Porto.
> Aber nicht vergessen, ab 150 Warenwert inkl. Porto kommt noch Zoll dazu.
> Einfuhrmehrwertsteuer zahlst sowieso.



Eigentlich wollte ich zwei T-Shirts und zwei Packungen Wristbands bestellen, die gibt es hier leider garnicht. Ist ja auch egal. Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Was hast du bei State angebenen? Bundesland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrmik666 (22. Juli 2009)

Darst natürlich auch zwei T-Shirts bestellen.  

Hab Germany reingeschrieben, Baden-Württemberg hatte keinen Platz.


----------

